# FreeBSD as host and guest, both running Mate



## max21 (Jan 16, 2016)

I want to setup my new dream machine like this:  FreeBSD 10.2/64 as host running mate desktop.  I also have Virtualbox installed on the host.

I’m trying place the equivalent in the host Virtualbox.  I installed FreeBSD 10.2/64 as guest, then I installed mate desktop inside Virtualbox with all required applications.

Then ran the command `exec mate-session` but I keep getting this error:

```
(EE) Fatal server error:
(EE)
(EE) no screen found:
```
I even tried giving it the FreeBSD host working copy of xorg.conf.  After a week of trial and error and searching the WWW all day long, back-to-back, I gave in for a minute when I found the PcBSD.ova file and it works perfectly.

I even copied the PC-BSD xorg.conf and put it in the FreeBSD Virtualbox but it did nothing for it.

I don’t know what I’m missing.  Would anyone have any idea of what it will takes to get this thing running?


----------



## max21 (Jan 18, 2016)

I wonder why I am always the one who come up these ideas that others don’t have a clue about or think iI'm crazy.  If you are an innovator of FreeBSD, one would think to place a FreeBSD desktop and a server in Virtualbox for many reasons.  Most old and future users care nothing of Linux and I for one will never use anything beyond Windows XP if Windows don’t bring common-sense back, _the traditional desktop_.  Virtualbox has no use beyond XP or running another FreeBSD.  Most people prefer Windows-7, others think it’s for Linux.  Only FreeBSD provides a way to customize a system down to the bone.  You can’t do that with the  MAC, or PcBSD.  They both are actually design for business use.

I tried PcBSD.ova.  The author has finally out done Ubuntu when it comes to hiding root access.  From what I seen after dealing with it in vBox since posting this thread it is a _very_ secure system for business and home networking, and for others who know nothing beyond Windows.

A bell just went off!  Now I get it.  Anyone running a FreeBSD desktop as guest must be running Windows or Linux as host.  This is why no one can reply. Ha Ha … all cheaters has been busted!  Have a great day guys.


----------



## tobik@ (Jan 18, 2016)

Why so pissed off? People probably just didn't see your post or didn't have the time to post.

Did you install emulators/virtualbox-ose-additions in the guest? Also please post your /var/log/Xorg.0.log if the error persists.


----------



## max21 (Jan 19, 2016)

tobik said:


> Why so pissed off? People probably just didn't see your post or didn't have the time to post.
> 
> Did you install emulators/virtualbox-ose-additions in the guest? Also please post your /var/log/Xorg.0.log if the error persists.



I was piss off because I could not find anything about this issue, for years actually.  This was not my first time trying, it was my first time asking about it.  Evidently I did not know what I should be looking for, but still I never found anything that would even pointed to the solution you just provided.  I should have not been so hard on Linux because I use Arch-Linux and GRUB to help boot and maintain my duel-booting  systems.  FreeBSD owns all three primaries, so I have nothing to spare, but I was about to screw it all up after 6 years of dedication.


```
pkg install virtualbox-ose-additions
```
It took 1 minute because mate and friends was already on the machine.  Now that I know what to look for.. I then followed these instructions:

https://www.freebsd.org/doc/handbook/virtualization-guest-virtualbox-guest-additions.html

If this thread would have died, I as well as others may have never bothered to ask the again.

I can’t thank you enough _tobik_

Btw I did not mean to be insulting.  The thought flashed across my mind just before ending.  I knew it would make one curse, but I was sure it would end up as laughter at me or about me.  I’m silly like that


----------

